# Screen in Center Console w/Xbox



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay, I am looking to put a 6.5" TFT LCD Wide Screen in the center console. I have found one that I believe will fit, and I am also putting my xbox in my car. My dilemma is, that I want the sound from the Xbox to play through my car's speakers. I am thinking I need one female UHF to one Male RCA plug to connect to the xbox, then a UHF splitter for my antenna to cd player, and to the Xbox. Any idea where I can get this stuff, or is it even the right stuff? Also I can't figure out where to put the box, preferrably out of view from prying eyes but I want to be able to easily get to the disc. Also I will have to relocate my AC/Heat control unit to somewhere else, any ideas where? Any help is appreciated.

Edit: I found a Screen with built in sound, but I still want the car audio system. Halo bullets w/subs = teh feckin awesomeness.

Also what if I used one of those things from iPods (sends a signal to your car stereo), because the screen has an audio input, and a headphone output.

I believe that will work.

Main question now is the location of the Xbox and the A/C and Heat Control Unit.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

The only good place for something as big as the xbox is the trunk. What hu do you have? Does it hade an aux input?It if does that all you need for the sound just hook up your audio rcas to the aux input. If not lots of companies make an adapter that plugs into the cd changer plug and turns it into an aux input. That the way my alpine is for my dvd player in my truck


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The xbox is nothing more than a simple pc. Several of its components can be relocated using off the shelf computer parts (longer ata cables, etc.). Know that if you open the xbox up, you void your warranty. Also, the internal positioning of the components forms a natural air duct to take heat off the cpu, so if you move stuff around, get a cpu cooler. The book Hacking the Xbox is a good resource for this kind of stuff, as well as mp3car.com for integrating computers into cars.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I know I could take it apart, but I don't want to. That would be much more expensive compared to putting it somewhere. Will it fit under the passenger seat?

My hu is a Pioneer DEH-1500, no aux input I don't believe, or I would just use that.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Do they make the adapter that plugs into the cd changer port? Alot of manufactures do Im not sure about pioneer though


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Like this here http://parts.pioneerelectronics.com/part.asp?productNum=CD-RB10. Thi sis the one I have for my alpine http://www.crutchfield.com/S-OpcDQfSa8FO/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=234650&I=500KCM122B


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

So if I get that, where does it plug in? In the back? Will I still be able to use everything?

Okay look:

Compatibility & Notes ( please read before purchasing this part)
1. The PIO/P-RCA is compatible with all Pioneer IP-BUS input headunits and other Pioneer peripherals that has an IP-bus input
*2. With the PIO/P-RCA connected to the headunit, a Pioneer CD Changer cannot be connected. ---see Pioneer's CD-RB20*
3. In order to listen to external devices attached to this connector, you must first enable the "AUX" option on the headunit.


So what do they mean by a cd changer? Is it that seperate box from the hu that can hold multiple cd's? If so I don't have that so will that work?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

A cd changer holds 6-12 discs and is a seperate box from the hu. That unit plugs into the back of the hu where your cd changer would regularly go. Sounds like it will work to me.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay thank you! I am thinking about putting the Xbox in the trunk, but what do I do with the controllers then? Also is there room inside the glovebox (obviously I mean the space behind the actual box itself)? I mean like from the front of the glove box, to the firewall? I want to have it in the glovebox so I can close it and have it look like it's a normal glove box.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

If it goes in the trunk you will have to go with wireless controllers. In the glove box Im not sure if there is enough room or not. If there is it will be real close. Either way I would want wireless controllers so it looks more clean.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea but all the wireless controllers suck! They don't have the same feel as the Microsoft Controller S. Hmm, I am going to look at my glove box tonight. Maybe somewhere under the dash?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

XBOX controller cables are usb cord. You could just splice in extensions and route them to the front of the car.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

If your radio is the DEH-1500...it will not work with the CDRB10 aux input adaptor. The DEH#### series radios do not have the capability to run a cd changer and will have no port for the aux input adaptor to plug into. The only radios that are compatible are DEHP#### series. The P represents Pioneer's P-Bus.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Leave your X-Box at home and look for better upgrades.. like a decent system...isn't the Pioneer DEH-1500 like the bottom of the line and old?


Oh...and stop watching Pimp my ride.... lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you planning on doing this youerself? If so you have a lot to learn and research. Start by takng the xbox tot eh car and seeing where it will fit.... That will answer the questions you are asking for you... 

If you are not gonna do this yourself why are you asking all of this?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Who said I wasn't going to do this myself? Also yes, the DEH-1500 is near the bottom end, but it works great for what I use it for. I have no need for anything else. Also I want the xbox so my passengers can have something to do instead of just sitting there being bored. Also I will play it at lunchtime at school or whenever.

I am aware that the xbox controller utilizes a USB cord, just has a different dongle... But then I would have to go in and re-shield the wire, which makes the cable end up not looking very good.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> If your radio is the DEH-1500...it will not work with the CDRB10 aux input adaptor. The DEH#### series radios do not have the capability to run a cd changer and will have no port for the aux input adaptor to plug into. The only radios that are compatible are DEHP#### series. The P represents Pioneer's P-Bus.


They really makehu that cant run a cd changer? That is crazy my factory nissan radio could do that


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

pimpride said:


> I am aware that the xbox controller utilizes a USB cord, just has a different dongle... But then I would have to go in and re-shield the wire, which makes the cable end up not looking very good.


Why? Are you planning on putting splices in where they would be visible? Wouldn't you just hide the spliced sections? Also, the reason I mentioned disassembling the xbox earlier was to make it fit under the seat or in the glove box. But do what you want.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I am just going to set it on top of my subwoofer enclosure. Hopefully it wont be harmed from the noise? I would disassemble it, but I would still like to be able to take it out if I ever needed too. Also could I hook the dc-ac converter to my amp power line (the one coming from the battery)? Or would that effect the amp's performance? Also does anyone know what kind of power coverter I would need, what wattage and amperage and what not?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> If your radio is the DEH-1500...it will not work with the CDRB10 aux input adaptor. The DEH#### series radios do not have the capability to run a cd changer and will have no port for the aux input adaptor to plug into. The only radios that are compatible are DEHP#### series. The P represents Pioneer's P-Bus.


This is correct all the pioneer with P can use the (I)P-Bus, which they a couple of different flavors, rca, rca+cd changer, cd changer, and iPod.

New Pioneer HU with (I)P-Bus start around 170 bucks, if you shop around eBay for a quality used one, yoyu could probably pick it for less.

If you want to start hacking the xbox, you should check this out. Yes the controller is USB but a different, propriertary plug. They have information and even people that will make an adapter for you.

Personally, I'd like to get my hands on an XBOX and make it into a carputer, with Linux, lots of neat car-apps are being developed for Linux. One guy has developed an app that takes GPS readings and a copy of a google maps and has his own navi system in car, stuff like that. I think GPS, navi, music, and wifi are better than just a game console in the car, but that's just me.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I have had an xbox running on linux before, but didn't really care for it much. Now the xbox I have only has a bigger fan (80mm) to cool. I have decided to get 2 Logitech wireless controllers since they feel good in my hands. I will also be getting a Belkin Tunecast to broadcast my audio signal to my HU. This is the screen I have chosen, and I will be using the bezel- http://www.case-mod.com/store/lilliput-508gl65nph-169-lcd-wide-screen-headrest-monitor-p-1771.html

I also need to get an audio rca to headphone adapter, most likely 2 adpater total since the rca-to-headphone adapter is probably male on the headphone side. So I will need a 2 sided female headphone adapter as well. 

I should be getting some money on thursday so we will see how it goes.

Also any answers to my above questions?



pimpride said:


> I am just going to set it on top of my subwoofer enclosure. Hopefully it wont be harmed from the noise? I would disassemble it, but I would still like to be able to take it out if I ever needed too. Also could I hook the dc-ac converter to my amp power line (the one coming from the battery)? Or would that effect the amp's performance? Also does anyone know what kind of power coverter I would need, what wattage and amperage and what not?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Sound like a cool project. I would start by getting a new hu though. The one yo have has to be way bottom line if it doesnt have a cd changer option. You could just get a new one that has aux input already built in. Do what you want its your money just a suggestion. I want to put tvs in my headrest for my son but no money currently


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't see a need for a new HU, mine has plenty of power for my system... I don't really care about a CD changer, those are for lazy people.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I was talking about the port to help you with this install. That way you wouldnt need an adapter at all if you got one that already has an aux input. Good luck with this project


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

pimpride said:


> I have had an xbox running on linux before, but didn't really care for it much. Now the xbox I have only has a bigger fan (80mm) to cool. I have decided to get 2 Logitech wireless controllers since they feel good in my hands. I will also be getting a Belkin Tunecast to broadcast my audio signal to my HU. This is the screen I have chosen, and I will be using the bezel- http://www.case-mod.com/store/lilliput-508gl65nph-169-lcd-wide-screen-headrest-monitor-p-1771.html
> 
> I also need to get an audio rca to headphone adapter, most likely 2 adpater total since the rca-to-headphone adapter is probably male on the headphone side. So I will need a 2 sided female headphone adapter as well.
> 
> ...


First of all, Fm broadcasters are shitty, save your money and put it towards a HU that has an aux in or has an adapter available for aux in they are not expensive, get a well cared for one used if you have to).

Are the wireless controllers iR or RF or bluetooth? If they are iR you are S.O.L., you're going to have to position the XBOX so you have line of sight.

Don't install the XBOX on top of your sub box, the vibrations are going to kill it, especially the HDD and the laser is going to be out of alignment soon enough.

And yes, you can use the power line for the amp to power the inverter, get a gold plated bridge, stereo shops carry these, anyone that's run more than one amp knows what they are. Remember to use the same gauge wire for ground. Also, power down the XBOX before shutting the car off and power it up after starting the engine, otherwise you're going to hard-restarting the box and that's not necessarily a good thing.

As far as how big an inverter, shit, I don't know, depends on how much wattage is necessary to run the XBOX, you have it sitting there, figure it out. Remember, most inverters advertise max power, and most cheap brands exagerrate. I'm sure a smaller model will work though.

Seriously though, get another HU with aux in. Your way is like putting shitty pep boys pads on brembo rotors.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

FM modulators definately suck. I had one for around 4 months and it was retarded I only had it so I could hook up my dvd player to my stock radio in my truck. I ended up with the Alpine after that. To each his own but you will regret it eventually. I agree about the vibrations better to put it somewhere like the glove box. Good luck


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Another alternative if you're hellbent on keeping the HU is to get an FM modulator that hooks up inline to the antenna, not as good as an aux in, but at least its better than those stupid over air things.

People with aftermarket CD changers have been using it for years. Get one that has RCA or jack in and you'll be better off than those crappy Belkin things.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Doesn't even come close to fitting in the glove box... Why are the modulators bad? It would only be about a foot away from the HU. I can't really afford a new HU, and screen. What about back to my original idea, coming in from the antenna feed, will that work? The controllers are "2.4 GHz radio frequency wireless technology with a lag-free range of 30 feet (10 meters)", so I believe they are RF (Radio Frequency?).

Can you recommend me a good HU? I have 4 Pioneer 6.5" speakers, 35watts nominal (RMS right?), at 4 ohms each I believe. Depending on funds, I _may_ be able to get a HU and the screen. 

I wan't to do it right, so I guess it will just be a waiting game then.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Over air modulators are bad because they have to fight with all the other EM (electromagnetic) signals in the air.

Do this experiment:

Turn on your HU and listen to an FM station. Then pop a CD in. What sounds better? Part of the reason the CD sounds better is because the signal is hard wired. (also the CD is digital, but my point is the same).

If you want to wait to get a different HU, then get the hard-wire FM modulator that goes in between the antenna and the HU, it will sound better than the over air ones and cost the same or less. You do have to wire it to a power source, but since you're doing this sort of project anyways, it won't be a big deal.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well then what send the signal to the modulator, or are the aux inputs directly connected to the modulator? Also where can I find one of these...

On a side note, if my speakers can only handle 35watts rms a piece, will a HU that puts out 45watts per channel hurt my speakers?

Edit: I found this- http://www.mp3playerstore.com/stuff_you_need/accessories/FM-02.htm

But I don't think my car antenna plug looks like that?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Well then what send the signal to the modulator, or are the aux inputs directly connected to the modulator? Also where can I find one of these...
> 
> On a side note, if my speakers can only handle 35watts rms a piece, will a HU that puts out 45watts per channel hurt my speakers?
> 
> ...


The RCA plugs of the XBOX goes into the modulator, the antenna plugs in one side, the modulator plugs into the HU where the antenna goes into.

You can get an adapter for the antenna, but Nissan's usually use standard antennas.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

So basically I am just feeding the aux input through the antenna line? I thought it transmitted somewhere?

Edit: Or can my car antenna send and receive data simultaneously?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

pimpride said:


> So basically I am just feeding the aux input through the antenna line? I thought it transmitted somewhere?
> 
> Edit: Or can my car antenna send and receive data simultaneously?


No, it only sends. It works like this, antenna wire goes into modulator, another antenna wire form modulator goes into HU, you then set the HU to whatever FM freq. the modulator is set to, and whatever the source that is plugged into the modulator (XBOX, CD changer, iPod, etc) plays on that station in the HU.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay so it sends a "fake" broadcast to the HU through the antenna wire? Then the HU only receives this when tuned to the preset channel on the modulator...?

Okay, I can't find anywhere else to put my xbox except on top of my sub box. If I put vibration matting down on top of the sub box will it be ok then?

I took apart then entire glovebox assembly, and the glovebox itself is how big the opening is. There is no extra space behind the molded glovebox space.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmmm.... they don't even recommend putting a solid state amp on top of a sub box. I wonder how a hard drive and a dvd player would fare...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes the hu only recieves that broadcat when tuned to the selected station. Sometimes the get kinda fuzzy at certain points. No do not put the x box on your subs. Like stated earlier they dont recommend mounting amps on your box. Try something else


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

There is nothing else! It wont fit in the glovebox, under the seats, or anywhere in the trunk except on top of the sub enclosure! Where do you recommend I put it?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Your going to have to get creative. Think outside the box. I had a feeling this would be a problem which is why I mentioned taking the xbox down to its components. That would give you many more possibilities, but of course you run the risk of damaging something if you aren't careful. If you're otherwise out of options, go to a professional shop and get an estimate on how much they would charge to install it.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Maybe you could hang it from the top of the rear deck. If you have enough space ontop of your box, then i think this would be possible. This way the xbox isn't touching the sub at all, but still "above" it. Essentially, you might be able to use some of the CD changer mounts that do the same thing. I donno, just an idea. Oh yeah, don't get in the way of the trunk arms.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

TheMadCheshire said:


> Maybe you could hang it from the top of the rear deck. If you have enough space ontop of your box, then i think this would be possible. This way the xbox isn't touching the sub at all, but still "above" it. Essentially, you might be able to use some of the CD changer mounts that do the same thing. I donno, just an idea. Oh yeah, don't get in the way of the trunk arms.


Thats a pretty good idea as long as he has no rear speakers. You could build a box on top of the rear deck by the seat if you do have rear speakers. The problem with that idea is theft. I thkink thats why you see way more ps2 in cars than you do the xbox. The xbox is way to bulky for such an application


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Not a bad idea overall, but he needs to be aware of the magnets of the sub and any rear deck speaker he has. Just the proximity of a huge magnet to a hard drive can hose it. Just thought of this, so add it to reasons NOT to mount it on the sub box.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Not a bad idea overall, but he needs to be aware of the magnets of the sub and any rear deck speaker he has. Just the proximity of a huge magnet to a hard drive can hose it. Just thought of this, so add it to reasons NOT to mount it on the sub box.


Couldnt magnets also reflect the laser? My ps2 was on my home theater sub for a while and it seemed to have aharder time reading on the sub box then it does on my receiver. That could just be coincidence though. Would small magnets like from 6.5 really affect anything if he did it on the rear deck


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm gonna build some templates to try and fit it under my seat, I guess I am going to break it down to small components....


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay, I just found a fairly simple way of doing this. First off, you have to take out the DVD-ROM and HDD, and then cut about an inch off the top of the xbox so it will fit under the seat with the seat still being able to move. I will place the HDD and DVD-ROM on top of the new sleeker xbox (will have a plexi glass top in place of normal xbox top) because on my car there is more room at the front of the seat, then there is a sort of hump deal. I am gonna go draw up a picture real quick and I will post that.


EDIT: Okay like this:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I want to draw attention to what I mentioned in my first post, be aware that an xbox removes heat by the arrangement of the components to form ducting. Remember to compensate for this if you move the hdd or dvd. 

I would stress test it first by removing the top and moving the drives out of the way. Then playtest it for awhile. See if it glitches or freaks on ya. If it seems to start getting glitchy, shut it down.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

The DVD-Rom and HDD should stay cool, other than that, I am a fan crazy bastard. Last pc I built had 12 80mm fans. The one I have now has 4 120mm fans and 3 80mm fans. I don't think it will be that big of an issue, as long as I put the fans in the right places.


----------

